# AutoPlay DvDs Won't Work



## jeff5 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello everyone, this is my first post here =).

My computer autoplays regular CDs, but not DvDs. It comes up with an explorer window displaying the Audio_TS and Video_TS files.

I'm running Windows XP with SP 3, and the drive is an HP 240d Blu-Ray combo. This occured on my other drive which was a Lite On, so I don't think it's the drive. I've tried the following fixes, but none have worked:


Tried properties on the drive from my computer, didnt *work.*
 

*HKEY_L**O**CAL_MACHINE \ System \ CurrentControlSet \ Services \ CD\R**O**M*

Double click AutoRun and make sure the value is set to "1" *Tried this, its set to 1 already.*
 

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\allocatecdroms *Tried this setting it to 0, didnt work.*
 

I tried going into the subkey *NoDriveTypeAutoRun* and setting the value to 91, this didnt work either.
 

I search for drivers, but I cant find any, or cant' find any better than what I have.
 
It had worked in the past, and I vaguely remember installing some free version of Nero, and then it not working. Or it only would autoplay with Nero, and nothing else, then I un-installed the free Nero version and it did this. I could be wrong though, my memory of that is kind of hazy. (I actually use Nero 10 now and like it a lot)

I'm kind of at a loss. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!

Jeff


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

See if this helps at all: http://www.snapfiles.com/reviews/Autoplay-Repair/AutoplayRepair.html


----------



## jeff5 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Stanley. I downloaded that and tried it, still no luck.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

What DVD playing software do you have on your system?

When in Windows Explorer, right click the DVD drive, click 'Properties', then click the 'Autoplay' tab. You should be able to select your player and set it as default.

It seems like you have it set to open files in Windows Explorer.


moper


----------



## jeff5 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Moper. I currently use Nero 10. I've tried setting the defaults in properties to open with Nero and with Windows Media Player, but neither work. I also tried setting the defaults with the program Stantley linked. I've also tried all the regstry fixes in my original e-mail. The drive still opens up with Explorer and displays the Audio and Video TS folders.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

If it opens Wndows Explorer, Autoplay is working, just selecting the wrong option.

Did you set it for 'DVD movie'?
Did you click 'Apply'?

moper


----------



## jeff5 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, I did all that. Something very odd is going on though. A few minutes ago, I clicked on properties and had the option of choosing setting for a DVD or HD-DVD. For DVD I chose Nero as default, for HD-DVD it gave me no options except explorer. Now when I got to properties and click on autoplay, it gives me no option for DVDs of any kind.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

In Windows Explorer, what happens when you 'right click the DVD drive', with the DVD in, and choose "play"?

Is Nero listed as a right click option? Try that.
Try Windows Media Player.

I've used 'Media Player Classic Home Cinema' with good results.

The Autoplay Repair linked in Post #2, allows you to add entries to the Autoplay tab, or remove them.
Try adding another Nero, and set that as default.

Have you auto played DVD's before? HD DVD's?


moper


----------



## jeff5 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a DVD in, and when I right click on the drive I have no option to play. It has copy disk, disk info, some archive stuff, Nero Back It Up, some other stuff, but no play option. 

In the Autoplay Repair, Nero is displayed as an option, and I choose that as set as default. It still won't autoplay. I used to be able to autoplay DVDs, not sure about HD-DVDs. 

When I go to properties now and click the autoplay tab, DVD and HD-DVD is no longer even an option. I don't know what happened.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

A couple other things.

Tweakui lets you easily add entries to the Autoplay. Instructions here:http://windowsxp.mvps.org/addautoplay.htm

Cleanhandlers lets you remove invalid entries.

Then there is Microsoft's Autoplay Repair Wizard
Try running that.

moper


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

In Windows Explorer, click Tools, Folder Options, File Types.
Select DVD, then Advanced.
Is 'Play' listed?


moper


----------



## jeff5 (Aug 24, 2010)

It is listed, although the only other thing listed is read using ImgBurn.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

It seems like Windows is not detecting the disk as a DVD movie.
Is this a commercial DVD? Have you tried other DVD's?

Did Microsoft's Autoplay Repair Wizard find anything?

Is this problem recent? Can you do a System Restore to an earlier date?

Just to see if it plays, in Windows Explorer, open the Video_ts folder. Right click on the Video_ts.ifo file, and choose Open. You may have to select a program from the list, Nero or Windows Media Player. Uncheck, 'Always use the selected program", so as not to make any permanent changes.
Does it play?


moper


----------



## jeff5 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Moper. Yes, it's a commercial DVD. I've tried a few, the last was Finding Nemo . If I manually go into the Video_TS file, I can click on one of the programs and it will play. So it can work, it's just not autoplaying the DVD. It did work in the past, but I can't do a system restore as that was a couple of years ago. (yes, I let it go too long!)


----------



## jeff5 (Aug 24, 2010)

Autoplay fix jus tells me that either the device is malfunctioning or autoplayfix can't fix the problem. Here is the error log:

AutoFix [V5.2.3790.67]
Time [2010-08-25 06:42:55]
Microsoft Windows Version [5.1 (Service Pack 3) <2600>]
Test [The Shell Hardware Detection service is running.] - Instance [N/A]:
Result [AutoStart Setting]: OK
Result [The Shell Hardware Detection service is running.]: OK
Test [Policies] - Instance [I:\, Drive Type: 0]:
Result [HKCU\...\Policies!NoDrives]: OK {Absent}
Result [HKCU\...\Policies!NoDriveAutorun]: OK {Absent}
Result [HKCU\...\Policies!NoDriveTypeAutorun]: OK {Present}
Result [HKLM\...\Policies!NoDrives]: OK {Absent}
Result [HKLM\...\Policies!NoDriveAutorun]: OK {Absent}
Result [HKLM\...\Policies!NoDriveTypeAutorun]: OK {Absent}
Result [Driver level policies]: OK {
HKLM\...\Services\cdrom!Autorun (Present) <Allows>
HKLM\...\Services\cdrom\Parameters!Autorun (Absent) <Allows>
HKLM\System\CCS\Enum\...!AlwaysEnable (Absent) <Not set>
HKLM\System\CCS\Enum\...!AlwaysDisable (Absent) <Not set> }
Test [Drive Notification] - Instance [I:\, Drive Type: 0]:
Result [Legacy Notification]: OK
Result [AutoPlay V2 Notification]: Problems {
Service (Silent)
Shell (Deaf) }
>> Repair << [Autoplay V2 Event]
Step: No steps to take.
Result: This AutoPlay setting cannot be fixed. Either the device is malfunctioning, or the wizard cannot determine the problem.
>> Required action: The wizard found problems but cannot fix them -> None


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Well, I'm running out of ideas. Auto Insert Notification and Autoplay are working somewhat, otherwise Windows Explorer wouldn't open.
Do other type media (Music CD's, Program Installation CD's, Pictures) work OK? Is it just DVD movies?

If you have or borrow another drive, I would try that, to eliminate drive malfunction.

Uninstall and reinstall Nero.


moper


----------



## jeff5 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Moper, I do appreciate everything you've put forward .

I actually thought it was the drive, so I went out and bought a new drive as I wanted one that plays Blu-Ray anyway. Both the old Liteon drive and this new HP Drive have this issue. Music CDs and program isntallation CDs seem to autorun fine, I'm not sure about pictures. 

I'm really at a loss. I may actually resort to taking this in to someone, something I haven't done with a PC in...well I can't remember. Problem is, they may just go through the steps we're going through. I'm thinking about upgrading to Windows 7 as well, so maybe that will fix it overall. I don't know, I'm pretty stumped and frustrated. 

Again, thanks for all your suggestions, I do really appreciate them.

Could it possibly be a motherboard or BIOs issue?


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Since other types of media are recognised, and the hardware has been replaced, it must be a registry setting, related to DVD.

I would try uninstalling Nero.

Then with the utility 'Cleanhandlers', remove any items in the Autoplay that are related to Nero, if there are any.

Or, use "Autoplay Repair, linked in Post #2, to remove any items related to Nero 

Restart the computer.

Then reinstall Nero.


moper


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

One other thing that may help. After uninstalling Nero, open the Autoplay tab, select DVD movie, and click 'Restore Defaults'.

If you find any entries of software that you uninstalled, remove them also.

moper


----------



## jeff5 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Moper, I'll try that. 

Here's something weird. When I reboot my computer, the drive shows up as a DVD RAM drive, and in properties/autoplay, I have options for DVD and HD-DVD. I checked, and Nero is checked as the default program to open. When I put a DVD in, it opens it with explorer, but then in properties/autplay, all DVD options are removed and the drive now says CD Drive instead of DVD drive.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

You could try going to 'Device Manager' and check if it is working properly. 
What name is it listed as?
Even if it is working properly, right click your HP DVD drive and choose 'Uninstall'.
Then restart Windows and it will redetect the drive and install drivers.
See if there is any change.


moper


----------



## jeff5 (Aug 24, 2010)

Holy toledo. Just tried all of that, i.e. removing nero, cleaning the autoplay with those utilities, and uninstalling and reinstalling the drive. It still opens with explorer. I'm stumped. And again, after I insert a DVD in there and it opens with explorer, the computer stops recoginizing it as a DVD drive or giving me any autoplay options for DVDs, only for CDs and music, etc.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Click Start, Run.
Type *regedit*, and then click OK.
Locate and expand the following key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\

Click on {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} and look in the right pane. Are there any entries named 'Upperfilters' or 'Lowerfilters'?

Just note them for now and close regedit.

These have been known to make a drive disappear completely, but change what a drive is detected as when a DVD is inserted., I don't know.

In 'Device Manager' was your drive detected with the proper name?

moper


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Is this the full version of Nero 10 or is it an Essentials or OEM version that came with hardware.

I've heard that some of the earlier OEM versions had a time limited DVD plugin. I don't know if that is still true.

If you insert the DVD, while holding down the SHIFT key for about 15 seconds, that should disable Autoplay. Then open Nero, browse to the DVD, and see if you can play it.


moper


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

One more idea to try to eliminate Nero as the source of your problem.

Download Media Player Classic Home Cinema:http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/download-media-player-classic-hc.html

Download the *Zip* file, not the installer. 32 bit, unless you have XP64.

Create a folder somewhere, name it MPC Home Cinema, and unzip everything to that folder. Doubleclick, on the mpc-hc.exe file. Click, View, Options, Player. Select, 'Store settings to ini file'. 
Click Apply, OK 
Close the player

Open Tweakui, expand 'My Computer', 'Autoplay', 'Handlers'.

Click, 'Create'.

In the top box, backspace out 'description', and type, *Play DVD*

In the second box, backspace out 'program name' and type, *MPC Home Cinema*

Click, 'Change Program', and navigate to the folder you created(MPC Home Cinema) and select, *mpc-hc.exe* and click Open.
Leave the "%L" there.
Check the box for, DVD
Click, OK

Now, open your Autoplay tab. Select, 'DVD Movie'
Click, 'Select an action to perform'
Click on,'Play DVD using Home Cinema'(highlight)
Click, Apply, OK

Pop in a DVD and cross your fingers.

Everything here can be easily undone, if it don't work. Just delete the MPC Home Cinema folder, and use Tweakui to delete the Autoplay entry.

moper


----------



## jeff5 (Aug 24, 2010)

moper said:


> Click Start, Run.
> Type *regedit*, and then click OK.
> Locate and expand the following key:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\
> ...


There are both upper and lower filsters. Here's what they say:

LowerFilters PxHelp20 cdrbsdrv
UpperFilters GEARAspiWDM


----------



## jeff5 (Aug 24, 2010)

moper said:


> Is this the full version of Nero 10 or is it an Essentials or OEM version that came with hardware.
> 
> I've heard that some of the earlier OEM versions had a time limited DVD plugin. I don't know if that is still true.
> 
> ...


Yes, Nero is able to play it.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Those filters may be from software which you still have, or have uninstalled.
*GEARAspiWDM* is probably from ITunes.
*PxHelp20* is related to Sonic or Winamp.
*cdrbsdrv* could be related to B's Recorder GOLD7

Do you recognise any of these? Conflicts between these can cause problems.

Removing them for testing is quick and safe, if you backup, first. You will need to edit the registry.

*Backup*
As you did when you viewed them, make sure that the {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} key in the left pane is highlighted. Click 'File', 'Export'. Save it somewhere convenient and name it something like 'CD Filters'. To restore it back, you just need to doubleclick that saved .reg file. Also, as a second backup, make sure 'System Restore' is working and create a Restore point.

In the right pane, right click *UpperFilters* and click Delete. Do the same for *LowerFilters*

Reboot and test.

moper


----------

